# Redfish hit sandfleas???



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out to Public Access Lot #3 on Perdido Key this morning. Had sand fleas and was ready to catch some Pomps! Sat there from 8:00 until 9:00 and nothing. Then, out of nowhere, one of my poles does a double over - something hit it HARD. My brother-in-law fought it for about seven minutes and we were both shocked to see a 30" red on the end of the #1 circle hook. The only bait we had were Sandfleas!! Has anyone ever caught a Bull Red with sandfleas before???


----------



## brickyard83 (Oct 2, 2007)

Last spring I caught three in the surf while trying for pomps. They went 20.5, 27.0, and 30.5".


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, I've caught reds on fleas while surf fishing several times.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

It's always funny to me to hear people that wont eat a croaker or a black drum but will fall all over themselves for a redfish... All in the same family and all eat the same thing... Any damn thing they can fit in their mouths. hahaha.

I have caught reds on lures, top and bottom, shrimp, baitfish, squid and sand fleas... Pretty much anything. Inferior (bottom) mouth opening indicates bottom feeder.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree NoMo, I've had Reds hit everything I've had out there. The fleas have worked for them several times off the beach! I usually go and am set up just before daylight and then is usually when I get a Bull Red on! Just about can count on it most of the time!


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Last year out in the bay side of ft pickens near the pass a saw a guy catching HUGE redfish on tiny fleas... it was pretty amaizing that a fish that big would even take the time to eat the little delicacy:hungry


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The way I look at it is this.....I'm a big dude and I wouldn't pass up a free m&m. Could I eat something bigger.....yeah, but will I turn away something free.......nope!


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes. I have caught many reds on sand fleas.


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

> *konz (4/23/2008)*The way I look at it is this.....I'm a big dude and I wouldn't pass up a free m&m. Could I eat something bigger.....yeah, but will I turn away something free.......nope!


Well put -- I love M&Ms.:letsdrink


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I have caught several reds on fleas in the past when pomp fishing in the surf.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was fishing at Navarre all last week with a friend down from Illinois. I had to run across the street to the house and while I was gone he reeled in a 36" red on MY rod. Later on in the day he caught a 30" on his rod. Of course we let them go.

We had 'em baited with frozen fleas and frozen shrimp. Don't know which they hit but they are out there.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *kylemac (4/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (4/23/2008)*The way I look at it is this.....I'm a big dude and I wouldn't pass up a free m&m. Could I eat something bigger.....yeah, but will I turn away something free.......nope!
> ...


Damn right man!


----------

